# bitter pineapple gelato



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Has anyone had a problem with bitter pineapple gelato? I have tried everything I can think of to adjust it, with no luck. The pulp contained no core and was adequatly sweet before pulling through.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the enzymes in pinapple react with dairy, try cooking the pineapple with some of the sugar and add to your mix.
enjoy!
same goes for passion fruit mousse, cook the puree with sugar, add bloomed gelatine, cool and fold in cream.

mmmmmm.......................


what about jello and pineapple, kiwi, figs ?


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

what's in your gelato. I make a simple sorbet that is smooth and refreshing and have no problems at all.


----------



## choco101 (Jul 20, 2005)

A little lemon juice will neutralize the acid in pineapple and solve the problem. Good luck.


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

We use egg whites and cream. I tried the lemon juice, didn't work. Tried sugar, salt, vinegar, chocolate, vanilla (to cover it) nuts ... I will try to cook the pineapple in sugar beforehand; maybe there is some kind of change. Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

So, how'd it turn out?


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Not so much better as to be good. Since they have to shipped so far (and out of season) they must be picked too green. But I do think it must be some reaction to the cream because I've gone back to the sorbeto with basil ... very yummy!


----------

